# Indian Lake...?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Any reports from indian...?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It has ice on it 🤣


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

i dont know why nobody gives indian reports on here. planning on going saturday.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

RMK said:


> i dont know why nobody gives indian reports on here. planning on going saturday.


It's such a tiny lake the guys who catch fish there want to keep it to themselves..I would think one of the bait shops woud beninfit from some information posted...at least about conditions and general catches..?


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

There are some ice fishing reports on Facebook. It looks like they are catching some decent panfish and the occasional saugeye up at Indian.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

RMK said:


> i dont know why nobody gives indian reports on here. planning on going saturday.





RMK said:


> i dont know why nobody gives indian reports on here. planning on going saturday.











RMK,
GLSM friend fished Indian last Weds-10th. Finished with 5 saugs in that bucket plus 8 keeper crappie. Said ice was 6-8" in places he fished. Hope that helps.......


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

zaraspook said:


> View attachment 464373
> 
> RMK,
> GLSM friend fished Indian last Weds-10th. Finished with 5 saugs in that bucket plus 8 keeper crappie. Said ice was 6-8" in places he fished. Hope that helps.......


beautiful bucket right there! oh the stories and spots that green bucket could give up!


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

aquaholic2 said:


> It's such a tiny lake the guys who catch fish there want to keep it to themselves..I would think one of the bait shops woud beninfit from some information posted...at least about conditions and general catches..?


small lake but with sooooo many options. it isnt like if you give a report the hole world is going to know exactly where the heck you were, even if you give the ramp you went out of. ok, i m done crying. cant really blame the locals. its a great fishery and as a local i could see watching it get hammered would be discouraging. i m paticularly interested to hear how the drag is going to be with the dump of snow we just got. I ll find out when i get there i guess. haha


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The NWS has a spotter in Lakeview that reported 9.5” of snow from last nights storm.


----------



## high drifter (May 17, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> It's such a tiny lake the guys who catch fish there want to keep it to themselves..I would think one of the bait shops woud beninfit from some information posted...at least about conditions and general catches..?








Facebook Groups


Indian Lake Saugeye/Crappie/Catfishing Page has 12,272 members. Indian Lake Fishing 🎣 This group is for Indian Lake fishing. We love to hear your fishing story and seeing your catch. Please be...




www.facebook.com




*[0]=AZVNGWxyx8-QdwrDLZxxX0NDJa1c0On8kP4wyjAbySx7jXP7_NlxaruAFRZPCuQ6Ax3YC1KXAxxZci2fo8T3D3TiM6v7UfpcFmjopA10_sG07teX-dXB_4l6rKboiVAFzT8uynySA9ryjLJ7SxawBHsDyR8-_EKtzfJ9WTzC-RFDSTQy3seD53WQKXt7XJeYs6Kf1r1NW8I_snnYPyFDRB-j&__tn*=-UC%2CP-R 

I think this will get you to some lndian lake info.


----------



## high drifter (May 17, 2010)

high drifter said:


> Facebook Groups
> 
> 
> Indian Lake Saugeye/Crappie/Catfishing Page has 12,272 members. Indian Lake Fishing 🎣 This group is for Indian Lake fishing. We love to hear your fishing story and seeing your catch. Please be...
> ...


Looks like it don`t work. Go to

Indian Lake Saugeye/Crappie/Catfishing Page


Last active 27 minutes ago


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

been slow at Indian, lots of dinks, a few nice perch, I'm mainly fishing for saugeye. I would say don't be afraid to try some new areas, the same old spots aren't producing like normal, my last 2 trips (saturday and monday were both real slow. good luck


----------



## EYE HUNTER (Feb 9, 2011)

Bite has been pretty consistent for us in same place every time. More than half of the days they have been picky and the lure and presentation has mattered. Fish we have kept are full of shad which may explain why some days they had to be coaxed into biting. Spoons were hot a few weeks ago, but lately they have wanted jigging rapalas. Minnows have caught a few, but lately they havent touched them. We are tipping lures with a minnow head. Looks like we are headed for a warm up, so better get them quick. All of the melting snow is going to make it messy. Have caught a few jumbo perch and crappie as well including a 16.5" crappie a few nights ago.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

EYE HUNTER said:


> Bite has been pretty consistent for us in same place every time. More than half of the days they have been picky and the lure and presentation has mattered. Fish we have kept are full of shad which may explain why some days they had to be coaxed into biting. Spoons were hot a few weeks ago, but lately they have wanted jigging rapalas. Minnows have caught a few, but lately they havent touched them. We are tipping lures with a minnow head. Looks like we are headed for a warm up, so better get them quick. All of the melting snow is going to make it messy. Have caught a few jumbo perch and crappie as well including a 16.5" crappie a few nights ago.


Way to stay on them! Sounds like a fun season.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Was reported yesterday that there is a good 8 to 10 inches.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Sgirl said:


> Was reported yesterday that there is a good 8 to 10 inches.


Supposed to hit low 60s today and only drop below freezing a couple nights this week. 

That ice is going to be real unsafe real quick.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

any luck on channel cats yet>


----------

